

Pinoccio - A Complete Ecosystem for Building the Internet of Things - bdotdub
http://www.indiegogo.com/pinoccio

======
bdotdub
This is super exciting for anyone who has wanted to hack on hardware but
always got hung up on stuff like getting wifi shields, hooking batteries, etc.
before even getting to coding. I'm getting one of the beta units (I've known
one of the founders for a while) and am psyched to start hacking on it.

As a hardware noob, the promise of the arduino has been that you can build
anything(!) with it - which is also the downside. I've always felt like the
setup to get pieces of hardware battery powered and communicating with each
other was much higher of a hurdle than it should have been and mostly lost
interest before getting to build what I actually wanted. Plus, an arduino
board + wifi shield + whatever else makes it super bulky.

This feels like an arduino with smart defaults - like a Rails for hardware.

------
colinloretz
Super excited about this. I have a couple ideas I've been rattling around that
would be much easier to pull with boards that already have wifi/mesh over
trying to get a bunch of xbees/arduino parts.

------
jeremie
Pumped about this as well, it's the perfect packaging to quickly experiment
with distributed sensor grids and be affordable to a hobbyist... pretty sure
we'll see some cool "green" gardening (optimized watering),
thermal/heating/cooling, power usage, farm monitoring, all sorts of great
things built on this!

------
tjstalder
I've been following Pinoccio's progress for awhile now, great to see them
launch. The all in one package is great for sensor setups that in the past
required Arduino, wifi shields, batteries, and a slew of backend tech to keep
track of the data. Looking forward to hacking on my 2 pack.

